# Bubblelicious/afghan haze 33/ 400w HPS



## bubba902 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to the forums but I have a been a member on another forum. 

Here is the rundown: IF you see ANY flaws be sure to comment and let me know.

5x bubblelicious auto from Nirvana
1x afghan haze 33 from CH9
1x bag seed of some nice green.

I plan on doing 4 plants at a time with 2 being photo periods they are going to be the mother plants and stay in the flower box for the auto's. since the auto's will run 20/4 I dont' see a problem with it.

The tent is 5x4x3 and made from black/white poly film. Its NICE!, 1/2in pvc pipe
retractable hangers
6in x 25ft duct. (used around 8 ft.) its pulling air greatly.
Still haven't gotten an intake setup.
Hydrofarm daystar 6in AC hood
400w HPS H.O bulb (55,000L) 
inline 6in fan
Ona pro QT
Fox farms ocean forrest with tiger bloom nutes.
2gal grow bags

So far I have around 300-350$ invested in EVERYTHING even the odds and ends I've needed.


I don't plan on running grow nutrients since they are auto's anyhow. 

I get a good bit of pictures up tomorrow of everything. and the setup. I took a couple pictures of the pile of stuff and boxes but haven't gotten around to taken more of the finished product.

Be looking back tomorrow afternoon for more pictures!

The bubblelicious sprouted over night and came up from the jiffy pellet in 1 night.. (seedlings are under 2 54w H.O 6500K 4ft T5's.)

:icon_smile:


----------



## M3diciNaL_MaNiPulaToR (Dec 2, 2011)

Sounds good, I just joined up too!  I'll follow along!!


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks, I'm getting ready to go snap some pics of everything, I went down earlier and tired the bagseed down a lil more in lst. and broke a lil bit on her.. She is my trial and error plant with the hps though so im not to worried about her.. she will just sit back on 20/4.

Noticed my temp at night went down to mid 60's lastnight. I might pack a heater in there. tonight.

I just changed out from the standard reflector (wing) to the hydrofarm one. Hoping it's better.


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 2, 2011)

here a few pictures as promised. 

Comments are welcome. 

I plan on doing ONA pro and or carbon filtering sooner or later.


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 2, 2011)

looks good man, the only thing i might reccommend is uping ur hps to a 600w or better yet 1000w


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 2, 2011)

I just bought my 400w HPS, I'll be adding in CFL/T5 lighting in the future. We have too many fly overs in my area to achieve good HPS wattage IMO. 

Will the auto be fine vegging/flowering under the HPS? I can also put a 4ft 2 bulb T5 in there for now also with the afghan ryder in the veg closet.


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 2, 2011)

just patched it all up with gorilla tape. Now that tape is amazing! super thick and very sticky! covers holes like a dream come true! I'll  be posting picks sometime later. 


I re arranged tent and put my friends 9 day old afghan auto. in their also.  I'll post pictures in a couple days.

Also thinking of putting a hydrofarms 8bulb 4ft t5 H.O mix of red/blue in there as back lighting also..

This is my first auto run, Hoping all goes well!.

I think I will try and scrog one also in this thread sometime.

and a DWC setup. lol


----------



## M3diciNaL_MaNiPulaToR (Dec 2, 2011)

LoL you have a lot of stuff going on here haha.  Lookin good though!  

To answer your question, yes auto's will do fine veggin under the hps.  Any type of mj really, a metal halide is just more ideal. Just be careful because the younger they are the more sensitive to light they'll be.  Start them at a good distance and work them closer.

As far as the light, I would stick whatever you can in there as long as temps are controlled!

I would highly recommend scrogg, I little tricky at first but once you get the first one under your belt it seems to get easier.  I'm currently on my second scrog and I love it!  Keeping the canopy nice and even really helps spread the light and produce nice size main colas.  

As for the DWC, I see your still in soil so we will save that for another time lol..  You can do what I'm doing and start a mini dwc to get a feel for it.  I've been growing in soil for a couple years now with a little hydro under my belt.  Anyway you can do it in a smaller container and just get a little 10 gal pump and air stone and a good ph/ec meters and our g2g 

I'll have to get some pics up soon, I just harvested one of my auto's and my screen is really starting to take off. Almost in the 3rd week of flowering   Anyway lmk if you have any questions!


----------



## kiksroks (Dec 2, 2011)

Looks like you read and had some knowledge before you bought. IMO you will want to get some of the Big Bloom, and Grow Big, and feed those as well as the Tiger Bloom. Get their feeding Schedule and start there tweaking as necessary. I have found that adding the Grow Big in weeks 4 and 5 of flowering (as per their feeding schedule) really helps keep them green into late flowering. I also add some perlite and  dolomite lime to my Ocean Forest. The perlite helps in keeping the soil light and the lime buffers the pH and adds some appreciated calcium to the mix. Be sure to pH balance your nutrient solution. 

You should be able to pull some impressive flowers from that set up. . .


----------



## Irish (Dec 2, 2011)

:48:


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank's for the input from all!

Yes there is a ton going on, I'm going to limit it down though, I'm going to push the DWC to the back burner for now.

Main focus is light. How long should I let them veg under the 4ft t5's before swapping it out to side lighting from the 8bulb 4ft h.o t5s?

I've done a ton of reading (a good 2-3 years worth) and caught a good deal and jumped on it.

the tent was a spur of the moment and lowes the other day (ended up costing 18.00$ for 5x4x3 in 1/2in pvc.)

I can control the temps greatly, I actually had to add a heater in there lol. Once again thanks for all the input.. posting a couple pics in a minute with the re arrangement. lol


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 2, 2011)

Here are some more pictures.. 

Also.. with the nutes.
I heard to just worry about bloom nutrients as the FFof has enough to keep them good for the first 2-3 weeks?

I will look into buying some though.

Once again, thanks for the prompt feed back guys! I appreciate it!!!

After I add the 8 bulb t5, It will be right around 100k lumens in a 5x4x3 tent..


----------



## kiksroks (Dec 3, 2011)

I use the fox farms and thought the same thing when I started. Some strains I've run will start to yellow out after 4 weeks and I usually flower for ten. I noticed that on the the FF feeding schedule they recommend GrowBig in weeks 4 and 5 of flowering so I tried it and it has worked well in preventing the early fade. I do not run autos and typically do not veg my clones for more than a week though so ymmv.

I usually put mine directly under the HPS with it at its highest positon and then lower the light down to the desired position over the course of a week or so.

I dig your set-up. It is much more well thought out than what a lot of people start with. I recently helped a buddy of mine set up a very similar tent. He is enjoying the new hobby. . .

Question with the pvc tent frame; were you able to find a 3 way fitting for the corners or did you have to improvise?


----------



## M3diciNaL_MaNiPulaToR (Dec 3, 2011)

Looking great, seems like your on the right track!

For veg its hard to say, Me personally I would veg them for a week or 2 under the floro's and get them under the HID just start a little further away at first!  Also if your not doing any type of training like topping or fiming or lst then I would suggest veging for a short period your first run and see where your strains are at as far as stretch etc..  The reason I say that is its easy to let them go to long in veg and not realize what your creating lol.. So how many plants total do you plan on running and in what size pot and how long of veg. 

I've used FF from the begining and just like kikrocks said it can depend on the strain.  First 2 weeks after rooting you should be good but I personally start feeding really light at that point and work my way up to full strength!  FF's new feeding chart they have out is pretty on point as far as PPM's depending on your tap water of course!  Just start at 1/2 or even quarter strength and like kik I also feed a little N in weeks 4 and 5 of flower depending on the strain.  Take it easy and keep us updated!


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 3, 2011)

kiksroks said:
			
		

> Question with the pvc tent frame; were you able to find a 3 way fitting for the corners or did you have to improvise?



Yeah I found them at lowe's. 0.56$ a piece. It took a lil while to locate a lowe's that had them, but I found them. lol. Thanks for the input I appreciate it. I'm going to look into the nutes for sure though. thanks for letting me know that!.

Thanks for the compliment on the tent too.. I whipped the idea up in 5 min on the floor of lowes lol.


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 3, 2011)

M3diciNaL_MaNiPulaToR said:
			
		

> Looking great, seems like your on the right track!
> 
> For veg its hard to say, Me personally I would veg them for a week or 2 under the floro's and get them under the HID just start a little further away at first!  Also if your not doing any type of training like topping or fiming or lst then I would suggest veging for a short period your first run and see where your strains are at as far as stretch etc..  The reason I say that is its easy to let them go to long in veg and not realize what your creating lol.. So how many plants total do you plan on running and in what size pot and how long of veg.



They are auto bubblelicious and 1 afghan ryder auto.. other 2 are going to be momma plants and jus live under the 20/4 light cycle of auto's. I just put 2 more germination so I will have 4 bubblelicious, 1 bagseed, 1 afghan haze 33, 1 afghan ryder auto. the 12/12's will be in 5g buckets and the auto's are going into 2g grow bags.. I lst'd the bagseed and will do the same with the afghan 33, I topped the bagseed also and tied her down.

Thanks for the input back, I appreciate the prompt input!..

after I add the lights tomorrow it will be 100k lumens in 36sq ft..

all clones (non auto's) will be cut 40 days into the auto's flowering so that way they will veg 20/4 for 20-30 days before the auto's are harvested and everything switched to 12/12 for the photoperiod strains..

ahhh complicating ****, I need to put this afghan kush down lol. I can type novels all night on this hobby


----------



## M3diciNaL_MaNiPulaToR (Dec 3, 2011)

LoL, I know what you mean!  Sounds like you have it pretty much figured out, I did something very similar to what your doing but one of my auto's didn't autoflower and I got a monster!!  We will see how yours play out, sounds like a nice little variety of auto's so that will be cooll to watch.  I just took pics so I'll have my grow up in a sec, I'll drop a link when I do!


----------



## M3diciNaL_MaNiPulaToR (Dec 3, 2011)

I just put up a couple pics for now but I got it started!  Just added the link in my signature too!  Just click below


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 3, 2011)

AWWW SNAP! Package came in the mail!..

Wasn't even expecting anything today either? I got a knock on the door so I hid everything and noticed it was fedex, Kinda weird but I opened the box from the place I ordered my light from, and what do I see?

A 400w MH H.O bulb! WOOOOOOT!!!!!!

I sent an email to the company about how bad my reflector was bent when I first received it. After a 2 weeks wait, I went out and bought the hydrofarm's since I didn't hear anything back..

then today.. KNOCK KNOCK! ! I'm excited!
I'm hoping my ballast runs it, It said mh/hps but I don't see a switch on it, unless it does it auto. 


EDIT again: I forgot to mention, the afghan ryder I keep thinking is an afghan ryder is actually the Northern lights auto from g13 labs, 
I knew it was one of them, just couldn't remember which, had to ask my dude lastnight lol


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 3, 2011)

I will deff be getting some pictures up with the new lighting, I like it. Hopefully the bagseed and the NL lights it, I raised it around 3.5ft, I'll gradually let it down over the week.I'm going to try 2 2x2 screens, one for bagseed,one for the haze 33.. I'm ordering another ballast to run my other setup with the hps so i can veg/flower easier.. I'll make them out of pvc andweed eater string. what should the size of the squares be?

Sorry for a ton of updates/posts but I'm always wanting to learn.


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 4, 2011)

New light. I LOVE IT!
Bag seed : - 33 days old (or around there)
NL auto : - 12 days old
Bubblelicious : - 2 days old 
Afghan haze 33 : - 2 days old

popped 1 germinated bean into a peat plug today along with another seed a germinated at the same thing but it never cracked open yet (been 24hrs, so I just stuck it in there also),
Popped 2 more into paper towells and set them ontop the cable box. 
Will update sooner or later.


----------



## M3diciNaL_MaNiPulaToR (Dec 4, 2011)

Hell yea its always nice to have a suprise when your not expecting it.. "A good one anyway lol."

For the screens I would use a type of string thats a little lighter or "easier to tie."  I'm not going to be making another one for a little while so just use your judgement.  You don't want something to narrow that could cut through the stalk but big bulky weed eater string isn't really the greatest either.  2x2 sounds good or your could just make one big one and adjust the height of the plants by moving them to it.  Either way you will like it!

I'm almost 99% positive you can use a Mh light in an HPS ballast but not the other way around.  "Unless its a specific conversion bulb of some short."  Like I have a 220w coversion hps bulb in a Mh ballst.  You should be good though, just make sure you can keep an eye on everything for a few hours at least.


----------



## M3diciNaL_MaNiPulaToR (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice Update!  that MH really brightens things up doesn't it!

Oh I don't want to get you to excited but I wanted to add that nirvana's bubalicious I've heard and read great things about!  Not only that But I've grown a WW from g-13 labs and it was GREAT so you should have some nice frosty buds here in a couple months


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm excited already, Just picked up some russian rucket fuel/ more NL from g13 and afghan from WOS.

Edit: Another 3 weeks and they will arrive lol!

Watered everything today.

Hoping the bagseed perks up a lil bit with water!, she has been lookin sad! lowered light also, the NL started to stretch up a little

afghan haze 33 - 1 bottle water
Bubblelicious 1.5 bottles water
bagseed 1.25 bottles of water - .75 later tonight
NL - .5 bottles of water, her soil was dry on top and first 3 inches but moist under that. 

I bought 3 cases of 35pk water for this grow, hoping its enough lol if not,  I can always go grab a cpl more

Hm, I also dunno why the NL won't regain color either.. =(


----------



## M3diciNaL_MaNiPulaToR (Dec 4, 2011)

attitude has a promo until tomorrow at 4pm, if you spend like 35 bucks you get some free DNA genetics gear.  I wanted to order but have everything I need for now lol..  I have to find a few strains and keep them going for a few runs!  I have 5 strains going right now not including the auto's, blackberry, Og Kush 18, Quzar, Vanilla Kush and Super lemon haze   Now I just have to finish all of them out and find out what to keep, sounds easy enough haha..

If your feeding bottle water your missing some of the "good stuff" thats in tap water.  You might need to supplement with cal/mag to make up for it.


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info on bottled water, I'm using 2g grow bags with the FFoF and bottled water.. how much cal/mag should be added per watering? they get 24oz of water each time. 

I'm going to keep the afghan haze 33 for a cpl runs also, plan on taking 6 clones from the bag seed then flowering her out, just to see what she is ya know? then if I like it, keep the clones, if not.. throw em lol. 

now the NL and the bubble.. I wanna try and pollenate the females together xD.. but thats a wayyyy difff subject which I don't wanna get in right now. lol


----------



## M3diciNaL_MaNiPulaToR (Dec 4, 2011)

Not really sure on the exact dose, I use tap so I dont need it.  I'm going to start supplementing it soon if needed with my little dwc girl though.  You should do a little side project with me "MINI dwc"  Cost about 25 bucks if your down lmk and I'll tell you what you need!

Oh and on the clones thats the way to do it!  Is that just from bagseed or what?


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 4, 2011)

Ill do one lol, I did one before, cost 30$ total with res n pump/air stone.. I can't get hydroton around here without ordering it or going to a shop 1.5hrs away . 

I've tried my local norml office n everything lol. although I do order a lot of stuff online, just seems over priced lol.

I don't wanna do no big one lol, remember i'm working with 5x4x3 lol. although i have seen the 5gal sites that are BA.. (stoned right now haha, could go on and on )


----------



## M3diciNaL_MaNiPulaToR (Dec 4, 2011)

Ah I see so you do know your way around a dwc setup lol..  Yea get yourself a little pump and airstone and I'm going to use one of those folgers coffie containers and a 3" net cup   I might try "grow Rocks" instead of hydroton, I've read they hold ph a lot better..  

All I need is the net cup and the hydroton or grow rocks so I'll put pics up when I get everything setup.  The blackberry clone is already rooted and ready to go!

The only thing is your running those auto's so you will have to finish those out first.  I'm only veging for 3 weeks at most!  Thats if I decide to top


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'll be cutting clones tomorrow, I'll try and get a quick rooter lol. I use lava rocks last time and they worked nice. just washed the heck out of them.. 

I'll see if I can dig it up. 2 5in air stones with the 2200cc dual line pump from wallyworld. lol, 24qt container


----------



## M3diciNaL_MaNiPulaToR (Dec 4, 2011)

Damn thats pretty big, I'm only running around a 32 oz container with a 3" airstone, i feel inadequate lol.  Gonna be a lot of watering in flowering haha.


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 4, 2011)

i'll stay around your's just to see what happens, 
It might be a couple days before I make it out and get everything bought though, 32oz seem's kinda small? You trying to flower in that or jus a clone ? lol


----------



## M3diciNaL_MaNiPulaToR (Dec 4, 2011)

jonath4n said:
			
		

> i'll stay around your's just to see what happens,
> It might be a couple days before I make it out and get everything bought though, 32oz seem's kinda small? You trying to flower in that or jus a clone ? lol


 
Tryin to flower haha, It will be challanging thats for sure!  Yea just lmk when you get everything together, see if you can find one of the 32 oz folgers cans, Actually there bigger than 32 oz i think now that i'm looking at it


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 4, 2011)

I was about to say, 32oz? lol, I will be done with my coffee container sometime this week.. dark roast. Mmm lol. 

32oz is like a circle K polar pop lol. folger can is atleast 64 lol


How warm can my tent run without messing stuff up? If i turn my exhaust fan on it drops it down to high 60's and they look sad.. 
If i turn it off it stays 78-82 with a box fan on

Everything looks happy at 80*F lol.

I see a bean popping up threw the peat plug. YAY!

2x Bubblelicious Auto's  (nirvana)
1x Bagseed (indica dom)
1x NL auto (g13 labs)
1x Afghan Haze 33 (CH9)

Will be adding 2 more bubblelicious auto's if both crack their seeds. One of the seed's so far was a no go though.


----------



## kiksroks (Dec 4, 2011)

You need to run the exhaust fan whenever the light is on  so the plants can get fresh air. . .High 60's is cold though. . .


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 4, 2011)

it still has a slight pull to it, but nothing like it is when its on lol. I have to get a controller.. Anyone know of a good DIY control?


----------



## kiksroks (Dec 4, 2011)

A couple people I know just run a space heater in the room their grows are in (both bathrooms co-incidentally) but outside their actual grow areas to keep the temps in the 70s. Mine has been running at 70 lately as it's been abnormally cold outside and I haven't worried about it.  The Pre-98 Bubba Kush are coloring up nicely. I usually run 72-74 with the light on and about 66-68 when it's off.


----------



## M3diciNaL_MaNiPulaToR (Dec 5, 2011)

jonath4n said:
			
		

> I was about to say, 32oz? lol, I will be done with my coffee container sometime this week.. dark roast. Mmm lol.
> 
> 32oz is like a circle K polar pop lol. folger can is atleast 64 lol
> 
> ...


 
Actually its 29 oz's  :holysheep:  
So these arn't very big at all, I'm thinking 2 week veg at most then FLower.  Should be fun and a little challenging!  I noticed they had a 12oz cup grow off on here so 30 should be money for us in mini dwc:hubba: 

Anyway I ordered Some nirvana's bubbleicious fem and snow white, can't wait to get to those but I have a while!  Picked up some great freebies though so I'm stoked!


----------



## M3diciNaL_MaNiPulaToR (Dec 5, 2011)

Correction, the big coffie cans are 48oz's which I will be looking for now haha.


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 5, 2011)

looks good..i wouldnt go 1000w(thats what i use in a 5x5x7)...it'll be too hot in summer...400 looks like it'll work...600 would be better for light penitration..but u having so few plants...you'll be fine...keep up the good work


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 5, 2011)

lokks like ur off to a good start, keep them pics comin man. nice work


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 5, 2011)

buddogmutt said:
			
		

> looks good..i wouldnt go 1000w(thats what i use in a 5x5x7)...it'll be too hot in summer...400 looks like it'll work...600 would be better for light penitration..but u having so few plants...you'll be fine...keep up the good work



Your dog looks BA!. I have 2 red nose and a boxer. 

I'll have (hopefully) 5x bubblelicious auto's (all 5 cracked seed)
1x afghan haze 33
1x bagseed
1x NL auto from g13. 

I have the 8 bulb 4ft t5 still if I need to add it in there (total would be 832w 95k Lumens in 5x4x3 but only 3ft of the 5 is being used though)



			
				oregonduck76 said:
			
		

> lokks like ur off to a good start, keep them pics comin man. nice work


More pics tonight, they love the MH for veg over the HPS imo. 

thank's for the input guys! and I have another 2-3 pots of coffee to make then I can get my coffee can lol


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 5, 2011)

Pics as promised, I'll get everything labeled soon enough. 

Anyone got an idea on how to get the NL to turn back green? they yellow is making me depressed... 

I need to keep track of how old they are lol.


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 6, 2011)

okay, so we had a bit of re-arrangement today, everything is planted in their forever homes. The afghan 33 is only in a 1gal pot because I'm jus going to make her a bonsai(sp) mom. 

The bagseed had a couple leaves taken off today (let in some light to the inside) and it was looking sloppy IMO.

The rest of the auto's went into their 2gal poly bag homes which should be substantial enough for a good root growth and healthy plant without being too small. (hopefully)

I'll get some pics up within a cpl minutes.. Look back for an edit.

bubble's are 1-6 days from seed ( so finishing of the 5 should be within a cpl weeks of eachother I hope )
bagseed is around 35-37 days old. 
NL auto is 13-14 days old from seed. 
afghan haze 33 is 5 days from seed 

I will end up making it easier on myself and jus going since 12/1/2011 lol.

First Pic is after arrangement, before leaf loss lol.
Second Pic is general view before moving them around.


----------



## M3diciNaL_MaNiPulaToR (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks really good, on the yellowing or paling add a little stronger veg nutes. 

Just put my 600 up, its pumpin and I'm a happy camper!


----------



## Irish (Dec 7, 2011)

coming along nicely johnathan.


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thansk! Medi and Irish! Just wish I could accomplish the look of one of your guys grows  lol. esp you Irish. You must have a true green thumb, hell green hands lol.. Thanks for stopping by.. thought it died out for a while!.. I'll be posting pics either today or tomorrow.. I haven't even looked at em today yet lol

Medi! How is the 600w? LUCKY! I'm kinda bummed about the 400w I bought, But NOW i can't complain having both MH/HPS bulbs lol.

3/5 Bubblelicious topped the soil! Hope the other 2 pull threw!

the bagseed is all perked up loving it today!

The northern lights, She is even looking healthy today!!

I moved my MH light about 12-14in ontop of my plants... Think itll hurt?


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 9, 2011)

4/5 popped soil, 1 looks like its going to die though, so hopefully the one that still hasn't risen the soil top will do so. if not, 3/5 works for me too.. 

NL started to show sex today , I will be getting pictures up tomorrow =), Re arranged yet once again, put a 4in raised floor in the bottom to help it get off the concrete floor some..

Temp is steady 78F, light 24/0 no exhaust, just intake with the doors left open, but the flap down.. Its in a pitch black, no window room so I'm not worried bout light being leaked out with the flaps open.


----------



## M3diciNaL_MaNiPulaToR (Dec 9, 2011)

bubba902 said:
			
		

> Thansk! Medi and Irish! Just wish I could accomplish the look of one of your guys grows  lol. esp you Irish. You must have a true green thumb, hell green hands lol.. Thanks for stopping by.. thought it died out for a while!.. I'll be posting pics either today or tomorrow.. I haven't even looked at em today yet lol
> 
> Medi! How is the 600w? LUCKY! I'm kinda bummed about the 400w I bought, But NOW i can't complain having both MH/HPS bulbs lol.
> 
> ...


 
The 600 is amazing so far, The blackberry's just showed her hairs right before I put the 600 in so she will get the 89,000 lumens all the way through flowering:hubba: THe VK and Q only have around 6 weeks left.

Congrats on the bubbs popping, give the others time!!  Did I tell you I ordered a bubblelicious fem seed  and a Snow White from nirvana!!  Plus I picked up some freebies!

about the MH, Its air cooled correct?  Put it this way, My 600 is 6-8" away from the tops right now and there fine with a fan blowing cool air over the canopy!  I'm sure yours will be perfectly fine @12" away.


----------



## Irish (Dec 9, 2011)

thanks. i started growing inside right here at mp. i've grown outdoors quite a long time, but i learned about indoor right here. met some good friends along the way. 

always said with three complete grows anyone can learn most everything they will need to hit a homerun. you just gotta put in the time. the rest will fall into place.  

mojo for your grow... peace...


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for the replies y'all, appreciate it! I can't wait to see a garden like your guys in my tent.. , I'm already perma grinned feeling the outcome lol


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 11, 2011)

Pics soon. Everythings going great. Tossed in an aroma from dinafem. Went back.to hps for lumen increase. Lstd the nl  5/5 are above soil now.. The NL has finally blew up


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 12, 2011)

Okay no pics yet. Laptop broke and dont like my phone enough to upload from it. Sorry for delay


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 14, 2011)

Quick update. Bagseed and afghan haze are in a seperate flower room on 12/12. Thr NL loves being lstd. Its great looking. Everythings on trackand doing amazing. No signs of sex on the NL yet. Bagseed showed sex under 24/0


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 18, 2011)

Update:

Bagseed day 4 12/12
A33 day 4 12/12
4/5 bubbles lived (very slow growth.)
Aroma is doing great.
NL is LSTd n loving it. Day 2 flower.
Threw a cpl diesel seeds in 12/12 also.
Pics soon as I get PC 

ill try n get em up Today


----------



## pcduck (Dec 18, 2011)

Bummer on the laptop


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 18, 2011)

:ciao:


take care and be safe

:48:


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 24, 2011)

Bagseed - day 10 flower,
4/4 Bubblelicious Auto'd
Northern Lights auto'd
Aroma is doing great, 

Pics soon I promise.. They have made a big jump since the last pictures, Had a few problems with PH along the way since the lastpics but nothing to major.. Merry Christmas all! (Hoping Santa brings me a new camera  )


----------



## Irish (Dec 25, 2011)

just hanging around looking for those pics. i just chopped a couple bubblicious hybrids yesterday...


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 26, 2011)

Trying to upload pics off my phone.. 
Bad bad bad news.
Bagseed hermd
One bubble looks herm
Good news
Northern is on track even with lst.
3 bubbles have no balls .
Afghan33 is doing great even under 12/12 from seed.
Aroma is on its 3rd tier.

Hope u can see pics good, 3 4 5 and 8 are the bagseed


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 27, 2011)

First dose of nutes. Pretty heavy feeding before and afterpics

Two teaspoon in one of 3 bottles fed per plant.
Its fox farms of and tiger bloom. 2gal pots.

Input welcome!


----------



## CaLiO (Dec 27, 2011)

Is your Bubblelicious from Nirvana?


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah, first pack non popped. Then 5/5 popped but one died


----------



## CaLiO (Dec 27, 2011)

Tried a few my last grow and it didn't turn out to well due to my first spider mite experience, so I can't wait to see what potentially could've been . . .


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh holy wow!!,
They loved the nutrients! doubled size easily..
Here are after pics.
! Yay!


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 29, 2011)

Where did everyone go


----------

